
75% of Linux code now written by paid developers - macco
http://apcmag.com/linux-now-75-corporate.htm
======
iwr
apcmag just failed hard:

    
    
      You are not authorized to view this page
      Unfortunately APCMag.com is not currently available in your country for legal and commercial reasons.
      If you wish to contact the site administrator, please email apcwebproblem@acpmagazines.com.au.
      We regret any inconvenience caused.

